# Which clippers/trimmers do I need to...



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

shave my poor girl around her private area









I am really afraid to hurt her since I have never used any clippers on a dog and especially not in such a sensitive area. She has another bladder infection and we can't figure out why she keeps getting them.

We spent Friday morning at the hospital and her vet took x-rays and did an ultrasound but couldn't find anything besides an enlarged spleen. He shaved her and I have to apply Animax ointment to the area twice a day because she was really irritated.

Now he wants me to keep her shaved so I can keep her really clean and dry. She has stopped cleaning herself a few years back so I do it for her with baby wipes. 

I was looking at this trimmer but not sure if this would be ok?
http://www.wahlanimalstore.com/product_detail.asp?T1=WAH%209951-602

Thanks,
Michaela


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Those would probably work, but if you are going to buy something, I would just "go for it" and get "real" clippers. I have these:

Wahl Arco clippers. 

If you don't want to spend that much money, then I would go with these:

Wahl Mini Arco 

Or these:

Pro series


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks









Money isn't the issue, I am really concerned over getting the right tool for the area I have to clip.

There seems to be a difference between clippers and trimmers. I was wondering if regular clippers are too big/wide for the area I have to shave and also if I need a special blade. 

Heidi has some skin folds that I have to shave and I don't want to hurt her, it's kinda hard to explain. Actually getting to the area I have to shave is going to be a challenge in itself because she is not just going to roll over and let me do it.

Michaela


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what are you trimming on your Sheps?


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> Quote: what are you trimming on your Sheps?


I have to shave her private area, so I can keep her clean and dry to hopefully prevent any further bladder infections.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Have you ever watched the vet shave "down there"? LJ has a leaky bladder. About a month ago the vet shaved her. You really need to be careful. I would get a narrow clipper.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> Quote: Have you ever watched the vet shave "down there"?


No, he was in the room doing the utrasound and I was waiting outside, when he called me back in he had shaved her already. I asked him how to do it and he just said to lift up the skin folds and that I wouldn't hurt her with the clippers. Of course she was sedated when he did it.



> Quote:I would get a narrow clipper.


That's what I was thinking, a narrow blade seems like it would be easier to use.

Michaela


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Andis makes a clipper with LED lights on it so you can see what you are doing in low light situations. They work great on shaving private areas.

http://www.petedge.com/Andis-Light-Speed-Clipper-w-10-Blade-AD331.pro


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Michaela said:


> > Quote: what are you trimming on your Sheps?
> 
> 
> I have to shave her private area, so I can keep her clean and dry to hopefully prevent any further bladder infections. [/quote
> ...


----------

